# Works spread sheet help



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I have written all my business forms and spread sheets in Works.
Now all my pages and formulas are working.
My question is can I link seperate spread sheets together? 
Like when I create a new invoice, if will fill in my "invoice report" spread sheet.
Kind of like linking pages in on a website?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Are you referring to different spreadsheets that you have in different files? If so the simple answer is no.

In Excel (and I assume the same in works), there are tabs at the bottom were you can create different sheets (one for each tab), from there you can reference them cells to each page your spreadsheet.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

ThisIsMe;357601 said:


> Are you referring to different spreadsheets that you have in different files? If so the simple answer is no.
> 
> In Excel (and I assume the same in works), there are tabs at the bottom were you can create different sheets (one for each tab), from there you can reference them cells to each page your spreadsheet.


Thats what I'm asking.
I cant find pages in works spread sheets like in excel.
Maybe if I look under works data base?

I'm just to cheap to spend $400 on office


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Not sure about Works, but in Excel you can link spreadsheets together.
Just can't move them from their location afterwards.

just do a = and then move the mouse to the field in teh other spreadsheet and it will fill it right in.

Again, this is Excel, and you might have to break down and get it. :crying:


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Lawns & More, most college bookstores offer the full Office version for less than half of what you find in stores. I also use Excel for my records and, though I don't know AS much as I should about it, the software does a great job for me using formulas & such.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

YardMedic;357885 said:


> Lawns & More, most college bookstores offer the full Office version for less than half of what you find in stores. I also use Excel for my records and, though I don't know AS much as I should about it, the software does a great job for me using formulas & such.


I've been told you have to prove your a student when you register it, and I can't use my 5 year old.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

So don't register it! And define "student." Can anyone make a case that institutional education is the only way we learn, or that we're not all students taking part in learning each time we read something new? I'm not grasping at straws, just trying to make things easier for people.

I don't recall my purchase of Office in '99 requiring anything about being a student. "Personal" or "Business" use is a listed option in the registration, but the Microsoft police aren't chasing after Lawns & More for buying a legitimate copy of their product. Just don't make copies for your buddies or share your version with others.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

sample

='[6_7_4 SPRs to be Verified.xls]chart data'!$O179

the name of the other worksheet is 6_7_4 SPRs to be Verified.xls
the "chart data" is the name of the tab on that worksheet

HTH


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Here goes, Works and excel spreadsheets are not the same thing. As far as linking I am not positive but I am thinking its not possible.

The student versions you need a teacher to sign off that you need it for "academic purposes" That is what I did 10 years ago when I took some college courses.

If you don't register the program within 20 uses it becomes disabled - Microsoft is famous for doing that.

For a free alternative to Microsoft products that do work, are quite powerful, and priced right - free. Try openoffice.org. Its based on Sun's staroffice its an opensource project meaning programmers collaborate to write the program - it seems pretty stable and does all I ask of it. I have both office and openoffice on my computer.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Considering that most of us use less then 10% of the features in any Microsoft Office product openoffice.org is an excellent solution.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I will just ditto what the others have said. Works and Excel do not operate the same; Excel has many more capacities. 

I will also add that Microsoft and Corel (usually through Dell) are quite known for offering what they call "demo or trial' packages when purchasing a computer. It will give you the program for a certain amount of days, however, it will become a "read only" program afterwards until you completely buy the program. 

I have not heard about openoffice.org, but it sounds very interesting and something to look into.


----------

